# Celebrities & Their Loewe



## doni

So I thought we could have one of those threads with celebs and other people carrying their Loewes.
First contribution, a bit of a mix:


----------



## pursekitten

Street style from IG @sshoppingsstyle. Photos taken in Spain and Portugal.


----------



## pursekitten

Casa Loewe Bond Street Apr 2019 launch. More photos here.


----------



## pursekitten

(L to R: @carolineblomst, @mariehindkaer and @karenbritchick)



(theannaedit.com)


----------



## doni

Spanish socialite Tamara Falcó with some of her Loewe bags (and clothes)


----------



## doni

And more


----------



## songan

Post photos of celebrities out and about with their Loewe items.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tiffany Tang (唐嫣), actress & singer


Loewe Mini Gate Bag ^


Loewe Small Hammock Bag ^




Loewe Small Puzzle Bag ^


----------



## songan

Gabriella Berdugo - July 2021



^ Loewe Red Oversized Sunglasses in Strawberry #202677F005379  



^Medium Basket Bag in Natural Palm Leaf and Tan Calfskin


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko - February to April 2021


^ Obi Belt in Black Nappa



^ Loewe Balloon Trousers in Black Linen





^Mini Flamenco clutch in Burnt Red Nappa Calfskin





^Elephant Cover for iPhone 11 in Tan Classic Calfskin
Medium Puzzle Bag in Tan Classic Calfskin
Anagram Belt (Reversible in Tan/Black & Gold)

FYI: Don't expect the tan leather items to be perfect shade matches. The Puzzle Bag in tan is much lighter than the tan iPhone cover and the tan belt.


----------



## ghoulish

That little pink Hammock bag is adorable!


----------



## Evergreen602

songan said:


> FYI: Don't expect the tan leather items to be perfect shade matches. The Puzzle Bag in tan is much lighter than the tan iPhone cover and the tan belt.


I think that Puzzle may be the Light Caramel color.  Gorgeous with the Tan belt and iPhone cover!


----------



## songan

Evergreen602 said:


> I think that Puzzle may be the Light Caramel color.  Gorgeous with the Tan belt and iPhone cover!



You're right! On the official Loewe website, there was only a tan option for the medium sized Puzzle, but I found the light caramel medium sized Puzzle on Modesens. Turns out the light caramel medium sized Puzzle was so popular that Loewe ran out of stock several months ago.


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere, French-British fashion journalist and media personality, in the streets of Paris with her much used Loewe Shell Basket in Elephant Grass and Calfskin.


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## songan

Lin Chiling (林志玲)
Taiwanese actress and ex-model
45 years old (blur filter)


^ Loewe Gate Top Handle bag
(black color already sold out)


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JANUARY 06: Model Ellie Delphine is based in Paris, France and signed under Next Model Management.


Ellie Delphine wears golden earrings, a multi colored orange and blue striped wool *Loewe fringed scarf*, an orange wool oversized long coat with flared large sleeves from Mariam Al Sibai, a pullover with colored print, a blue leather Gucci Diana bag, Norma Kamali gray jogger and New Balance shoes.


----------



## songan

GALA GONZALEZ (model, fashion designer, freelance writer and socialite from Spain)
July 27, 2021


LOEWE F/W 2021-2022
_denim on denim_


----------



## songan

Sachi Fujii, Japanese model


^Loewe Small Hammock Bag
Moussy skirt, Eimyistoire shirt, Diana's Shoes boots


----------



## songan

balenciamags said:


> That little pink Hammock bag is adorable!



Yes, I think so too! The design is special.


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei (宋妍霏), ex-K-pop trainee and current actress in China


^Loewe Goya in Silk Calfskin (avocado green)


----------



## songan

Victoria Song / Song Qian ( 宋茜 )



^Loewe Goya in Silk Calfskin (tan)
Flared Midi Dress in Nappa Leather (comes with black belt and Anagram buckle)


----------



## songan

Model Fabiano Da Ros & Gitta Banko


^ Loewe mini puzzle bag in black


----------



## songan

Tiffany Tang (唐嫣) wears an older collection from Loewe.
	

		
			
		

		
	








CREDIT: lujube.cc, elle.com/tw/


----------



## songan




----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Semra Hunt* (Iranian-German TV personality)
Loewe Oversized Button Jacket in Stone Washed Denim ($990)


----------



## nopocase

Does anyone recognize this Loewe bag? I'm trying to determine the model and can't find it anywhere in images online. This photo came in an email from Vestiaire Collective.


----------



## songan

*Karin Tiegl*



LOEWE Paula's Ibiza collection: Oversize short T-shirt in cotton
Model# S616Y22X16//Made in Portugal


----------



## songan

CANNES, FRANCE - JULY 13, 2021:
French actress* Regina Anikiy* attends the Naked Heart France Riviera Dinner 2021 during the 74th annual Cannes Film Festival. She chose a Paco Rabbane dress accessorized with a *Loewe Nano Puzzle bag* in the color Pacific Aqua.


----------



## songan

*Amanda Chaang* (Singaporean TV host, model and socialite wife of musician Jon Chua JX)


LOEWE Small Square Basket Bag in Honeycomb Iraca Palm and Calfskin (natural/navy blue)
Model# A223099X06


----------



## songan

South Korean actress* Seo Hyun-Jin* ( 서현진 ) wears the Loewe
brand in the K-drama: You Are My Spring ( 너는 나의 봄 ), Episode 1.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Balloon Bag in Nappa Calfskin
($3,150 USD, ₩ 3,561,925.50/MYR 13,115.02/IDR 45,547,582.50)

SOURCE: tvN @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

Actress *Seo Ye Ji *plays Ko Mun Yeong in IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY. The ruffled dress that Ko Mun-yeong wore in Episode 3 of IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY is actually an oversized blouse that she wore as a dress and cinched on the waist using a wide *Loewe *obi belt. The exact belt color is SOLD OUT.



Loewe Obi Belt (COLOR SOLD OUT)


----------



## songan

K-pop star Hyuna wears the Loewe Goya shoulder bag.


----------



## songan

*Behati Prinsloo*


white tank top, navy blue nail polish, denim midi skirt, String Ting Phone Strap, Nana-Nana So Me (Not a Cassette Tape) Phone Case
Loewe x Knot on My Planet Elephant Mini Bag.
Exclusive to Mytheresa.
	

		
			
		

		
	



"Made from blue and red checked Shuka fabric, which is traditionally used by the Maasai to create shawls, it features a knot detail that's handwoven by the women of the Samburu Trust. With only 300 available, it's a true collectors' piece. What makes it even more special, LOEWE will donate 100% of its proceeds to the Elephant Crisis fund to combat the ivory crisis."

SOURCE: mytheresa.com


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo* - actress and former Miss USA


Loewe Balloon Bag


----------



## songan

*Lady Gaga* - American performer
Radio City Music Hall (08.04.2021)


^ Loewe Balloon Sleeve Dress
Loewe Slim Brown Belt


----------



## songan

*Sofia Vergera *- Columbian actress in American TV


Loewe x Ken Price La Palme Hammock Tote Bag in Canvas and Calfskin


----------



## songan

*Emilia Clarke*


^ Loewe Flamenco Xl Leather Tote


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo *- American actress and former Miss USA


^ Loewe Basket Bag
Devon Windsor Swim Set
Cartier Panthere de Cartier Watch
Cartier Diamond Jus-en-clu


----------



## songan

*Amelia Woolley *with former boyband star, Niall Horan
London, England - 05.04.2021


^ Loewe Braided Suede Tote Bag
Comme des Garcons x Converse Multi Hearts Chuck High Top Sneakers in Khaki
LV Multi Pouchette bag
Topshop Vinyl Trenchcoat
​


----------



## songan

*Candace Swanepoel *(supermodel)
Greenwich Village - 06.09.21



Loewe x Knot on My Planet Elephant Mini Bag

"Created in collaboration with #KnotOnMyPlanet and Global Ambassador Doutzen Kroes, this bag has been hand-beaded by female artisans from the Samburu Workshop in Northern Kenya. 100% of the net proceeds from the sale of the Elephant mini bag will be donated to the Elephant Crisis Fund to combat the ivory crisis".


----------



## songan

*Anna Dell Russo* (actress)


^ Loewe + Paula’s Ibiza Square Basket Leather-Trimmed Woven Raffia Tote
 Isabel Marant Kobiaci Ruffled Crop Top


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio* (supermodel)


 ^ Loewe Heel Bag
Alo Yoga zip hoodie, Alo Yoga Echo Cap, Alo Yoga black tights, Alo Yoga Rhythm scrunchie, Vehla Bowie Sunglasses


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* (German-Parisian model and socialite)


Loewe Rimless Mask Anagram Sunglasses


----------



## songan

*Katherine Schwarzenegger - *(daughter of former Governor and actor Arnold Schwarzenegger)
PACIFIC PALISADES, CA - 05.18.2021



^ Loewe Tortoise Sunglasses
Mystique Ornate Buckle Sandals


----------



## songan

In the Korean drama Run On (  런 온 ),* Shin Sekyung* (신세경) acts as a script recorder with a sad past as an orphan who falls in love. Run On aired December 2020 until February 2021. In episode 1, she wears:

_Crewneck Knit Maxi Dress_
_One Pocket Basic Shirt_
_*LOEWE Puzzle Leather Bag*_
_14K Pink Gold Bright T Earrings_


----------



## songan

*Natalia Verza *(model) showcases the Loewe Mini Puzzle bag.


----------



## songan

*Ji Soo *(김지수) from K-pop girl group BlackPink


SOURCE:  @sooyaaa__


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic* (Parisian fashion personality and Serbian-Turkic socialite) shows off her NEW season LOEWE items.

8.19.2021



^ Anagram jacquard button jacket in cotton
Model ID: S359330XCV 
Anagram jacquard mini skirt in cotton
Model ID: S359344XCY 

White/ecru anagram jacquard print:


SOURCE: Loewe, @tamarakalinic


----------



## pursekitten

nopocase said:


> Does anyone recognize this Loewe bag? I'm trying to determine the model and can't find it anywhere in images online. This photo came in an email from Vestiaire Collective.



Found it—looks like it's a new seasonal punk design with hand-painted sunset details. There's also a clutch. I wonder if it's an APAC exclusive? Or just releasing overseas first. Here's an article: Loewe Punk Puzzle Bag


----------



## nopocase

Thanks so much! That is it - I do hope I can find someone selling it pre-owned. I'll be keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## Christofle

pursekitten said:


> Found it—looks like it's a new seasonal punk design with hand-painted sunset details. There's also a clutch. I wonder if it's an APAC exclusive? Or just releasing overseas first. Here's an article: Loewe Punk Puzzle Bag
> 
> View attachment 5170637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170640


Those are many years old!

I got that T-pouch when the collection first launched something like 6 years ago and the store also had that Punk puzzle and it is huge in person!


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun Jin* (서현진) dons an ecru colored Loewe Anagram Knitted Cardigan in Mohair ($990) on the Korean drama You Are My Spring (너는 나의 봄), episode 5. She plays a concierge manager who gets involved in a murder investigation.


----------



## doni

@Vlad maybe we can merge the two threads open on celebrities and Loewe?


----------



## pursekitten

Christofle said:


> Those are many years old!
> 
> I got that T-pouch when the collection first launched something like 6 years ago and the store also had that Punk puzzle and it is huge in person!



Wow thank you! Then pre-used would be your best bet @nopocase .


----------



## Christofle

pursekitten said:


> Wow thank you! Then pre-used would be your best bet @nopocase .











						Check out Loewe's Hand-Painted Range of Leather Pouches
					

Step your accessory game up.




					hypebeast.com
				











						Loewe Puzzle bag gets a punk-inspired makeover this season | BURO.
					

Take a look at how punk is interpreted by Jonathan Anderson with Loewe's iconic Puzzle bag




					www.buro247.my
				



From 2016


----------



## songan

*Yeri* - K-pop idol from Red Velvet



^ LOEWE Stripe Anagram Overshirt in cotton
Shirt Model ID:S359337XE7


----------



## songan

*Kim Grenaa* (Danse magazine editor and fashion personality) wears red Loewe outside the Ganni 2021 runway show during Copenhagen Fashion Week.



^ Loewe Large Puzzle Bag

SOURCE: gettyimages
ID credit: songan


----------



## doni

Spanish influencer and designer Blanca Miró:


----------



## songan

*NAOMI ELIZÉE* - Vogue editor and social media maven was featured by Matches Fashion wearing her Loewe Puzzle bag


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic*


^ LOEWE Love jacquard sweater in linen and cotton
Model ID: S359Y14K37


----------



## songan

*Karen Wazen Bakhazi *(كارن وازن) - Lebanese-British fashion entrepreneur, socialite and commercial model


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio* - Brazilian-American supermodel

08.25.2021


Loewe Heel Bag


----------



## songan

*Sun Fei Fei* (孙菲菲)- haute couture model from Elite Model Management & Storm Models


SOURCE: Instagram


----------



## songan

*Victoria Song *- ex-K-pop idol and actress


SOURCE: daydaynews.cc


----------



## songan

*Zeng Li *(曾黎) - Chinese actress



SOURCE: Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Actress *Zeng Li* (曾黎) poses with the latest Loewe release, the Cubi bag.



*LOEWE Small Cubi bag in Anagram jacquard and calfskin*
Model ID: A906K75X04

SOURCE: weibo.com/zengli


----------



## songan

Model *Emily Ratajkowski* takes a selfie on 8.29.2021


LOEWE Ballet Runner in nylon and calfskin


----------



## songan

High fashion model* Louise Wong* (王丹妮) takes her LOEWE Goya bag outside.


----------



## songan

MALIBU, CALIFORNIA - AUGUST 30, 2021
*Alessandro Ambrosio* opts to use her LOEWE Heel Bag as her bag of the day.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts* - ATTIRE Paris clothing brand owner; Serbian socialite
Xenia already owns the *newest season* release of the mini Puzzle bag despite it's very recent launch a few weeks ago.


----------



## songan

*Hannah Quinlivan* (昆凌) - minor actress & commercial model


----------



## songan

*Kim Go-Eun* (김고은) wore LOEWE Logo Embroidered Cardigan $750 (Sold Out) in tvN & TVING Drama, Yumi's Cells episode 1.


----------



## songan

Kate Moss - 2000's supermodel
LOEWE Amazona Bag


----------



## songan

Korean actress Shin Min-Ah (신민아) carried LOEWE Nano Balloon Bag in Nappa & Calfskin, Pacific Aqua ($1,300) in tvN's Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 10. Shin MinA acts as a dentist working in a small, seaside town who falls in love with a jack-of-all-trades temp worker.


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Kim Go-Eun (김고은) carried a LOEWE Balloon Bag, Ecru & Tan ($2,650 USD) in the psychological drama Yumi's Cells episode 4.


----------



## songan

Haute couture model Mika Schneider aka Mika (美佳) poses with a Loewe Amazona bag.


----------



## songan

Paris Fashion Week 2021: high fashion models wear LOEWE Spring Summer 2022 backstage.

#PFW


----------



## songan

Jenny Tsang

#PFW


----------



## songan

Gilda Ambrosio, Amina Muaddi, and Giorgia Tordini:


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: IG@thestreetvibe


----------



## songan

*Shin MinA* (신민아) carried LOEWE Small Puzzle Edge Bag in nappa calfskin material and Warm Desert color ($2,990 USD) in episode 11 of the Korean drama Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha.


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 1, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
German socialite *Caroline Daur*:


#PFW 
SOURCE: IG@carodaur


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) from BlackPink:


SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## songan

Zendaya wore a LOEWE dress to the Women in Film Honors event with Christian Louboutin high heels.
That LOEWE dress debut just 5 days earlier at the LOEWE S/S 2022 runway show! 
The ultra short turnover time from runway to worn outfit is quite iconic.   


#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK 2021
SOURCE: https://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/zendaya-loewe-paris-fashion-week-runway


----------



## songan

Gilda Ambrosio and Giorgia Tordini


----------



## songan

Actress Lareina Song otherwise known as Song Zhu Er (宋祖儿):


SOURCE: weibo@2440179153


----------



## songan

Liu Wen & the LOEWE Amazona bag


     FYI: The bowling bag silhouette will be very popular in 2022.
     SOURCE: weibo@modelliuwen, vogue.com


----------



## songan

Model Annabel Rosendahl represented by NEXT Model Management:


----------



## songan

Korean actress Kim Dami (김다미) acts as a character who continuously wears LOEWE in Itawon Class.

SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog, lujuba.cc






SOURCE: lujuba.cc, jtbc


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Yang Mi (杨幂) carries a Loewe Balloon bag.


SOURCE: lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

Model He Sui (何穗)


SOURCE: lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

Victoria Song (宋茜)


----------



## songan

49 year old unaging Queen of C-pop* Sammi Cheng*, otherwise known as 鄭秀文 (Cheng Sau-Man), is the Gwen Steffani of Hong Kong.


----------



## songan

Alexandre Arnault, the son of billionaire LVMH CEO Bernard Arnault, married the bride of his choice Géraldine Guyot. Ms. Guyot was wearing Jonathan Anderson and Loewe on her wedding day (October 16, 2021).



SOURCE: Vogue Polska 
	

	







						Wielkie weneckie wesele w gronie gwiazd
					

Syn prezesa i dyrektora generalnego LVMH, poślubił założycielkę marki akcesoriów D'Estree.




					www.vogue.pl


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth《청춘기록》. This drama documents the journey of three youth striving to make it in the Korean fashion industry; therefore, a lot of prestige brand IDs are expected.

He carries a LOEWE Puzzle bag in the first episode.




SOURCE: www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.htm


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Chun Woo Hee (천우희) for Marie Claire May 2021:


----------



## songan

Supermodel Liu Wen (刘雯)'s airport fashion:


^ Limited Edition Loewe Puzzle Bag x My Neighbor Totoro
Dust Bunnies Mini Puzzle Bag in tan/black


----------



## songan

Mary Kate Olsen




	

		
			
		

		
	
Loewe Flow Runner Sneakers


----------



## songan

Emilia Clarke


Loewe Short Jacket

 Loewe Chelsea Calfskin Boots


----------



## songan

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

Tracee Ellis Ross wears look #35 from LOEWE Spring 2022. 



SOURCE: www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2021/10/26/tracee-ellis-ross-wore-loewe-for-the-gram


----------



## songan

Former K-pop star Nana (나나) acted as the main female protagonist Oh Joo In in the k-drama Oh My Landlord (오! 주인님).
This is a romantic-comedy about a screenwriter and an actress who are bad at managing relationships.
In episode 13, Nana could be seen wearing the LOEWE Balloon medium canvas shoulder bag.


----------



## songan

Kim Go-Eun (김고은) wore a LOEWE Stripe Hooded Pyjama Blouse In Viscose & Silk ($1,100) in Yumi's Cells episode 13.


----------



## songan

Yumi's Cells tells the story of an ordinary office worker named Yumi—from the point of view of the many brain cells in her head controlling her every thought, feeling, and action. In episode 11, Kim Go Eun (김고은) who acts as Kim Yumi wears a LOEWE Cable-Knit Wool-Blend Jumper, Cream ($690).


----------



## songan

Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer SoMi (소미) wore LOEWE leather eyelet trousers for stage performances of her new single XOXO.


----------



## songan

Sophia Vergara


----------



## songan

Taiwanese actress Wen Qi (文淇) posed with her LOEWE Amazonia bag and 2021 ready-to-wear dress.


----------



## songan

Korean actress Nana (나나) on the set of Oh My Ladylord :


^ LOEWE Balloon Bag

SOURCE: Kdramafashion


----------



## songan

K-pop star Hyuna Kim graced the cover of Harpers Bazaar China in head-to-toe LOEWE.





SOURCE: IG@hyunah_aa


----------



## songan

Elsemarie Riis - high fashion model


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Streetshooters 



#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Hyuna Kim


----------



## songan

Bad Gyal in an oversized LOEWE fluffy coat:


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Style Shooters


----------



## songan

Parisian fashion personalities Xenia Adonts and Bryan Boy wore LOEWE and carried LOEWE bags.


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Model Veronika Heilbrunner, Vogue contributing writer Irene Kim and fashion personality Bryan Boy:



#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## songan

Thora Valdimars


----------



## songan

Shin Se-kyung (신세경)


----------



## songan

South Korean actor Im Si-Wan (임시완) carried the LOEWE Large Puzzle Bag in Run On episode 14.


----------



## songan

BlackPink's Jennie Kim (김제니) carrying the Loewe Dust Bunnies Mini Puzzle bag in Classic Calfskin from the LOEWE x My Neighbor Totoro capsule collection:


----------



## steph22

Zoë Foster Blake


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## katawaredoki

Ariana Grande Loewe RTW












						Ariana Grande’s New Loewe Sweater Matches Her ‘Spirited Away’ Tattoo
					

The singer got her hands on J.W. Anderson's latest collaboration




					www.wmagazine.com


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## quainterella

songan said:


> Zendaya wore a LOEWE dress to the Women in Film Honors event with Christian Louboutin high heels.
> That LOEWE dress debut just 5 days earlier at the LOEWE S/S 2022 runway show!
> The ultra short turnover time from runway to worn outfit is quite iconic.
> View attachment 5216831
> 
> #PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK 2021
> SOURCE: https://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/zendaya-loewe-paris-fashion-week-runway



Wow! I didn't know it was out that early. I guess I missed this FW look. I love everything about this look!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ava Gardner with her husband, Frank Sinatra on Gran Via, 1952.






Ava's crocodile Loewe bag, on display at the Galería Loewe in Barcelona_:_



Gucci and Loewe were definitely her favorites.  @papertiger


----------



## Claudia1992

*Tilda Swinton *(she also wore lots of Loewe in the short film she made with Almodóvar, _The Human Voice_):


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## Clarence0869

Loewe Amazona bag in Gossip Girl. 
Original GG vs GG reboot 2021


----------



## sassification

Amelia Liana fashion blogger, youtuber with her Loewe Shell basket bag


----------



## poleneceline

Eunseo from WJSN


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## poleneceline

Hyuna


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Amber Valetta


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## poleneceline

NMIXX Sullyoon and Jinni


----------



## imunlisted

Meghan Markle carrying Loewe Postal to pay respects to QEII at Westminister Hall yesterday.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ava Gardner arriving at the Plaza de la Maestranza, Seville, 1964.


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## grismouette

Diana manasir


----------



## grismouette

Tantri Namirah


----------



## grismouette

Noorie Ana


----------



## grismouette

Bryan boy


----------



## steph22

Isabelle Huppert


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Tilda Swinton


----------

